# R.I.P Sully



## Sarah_sully (Sep 5, 2020)

My favorite spoiled boy Sully jumped out of his tank last night😢 he only ever jumped for my finger but I guess he was practicing for once. He was such a sweet boy he loved to watch me when ever I entered the room and enjoyed the occasional pet when I’d vacuum the gravel.🥺 he will be missed.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Aww. Sounds like he had lots of energy so at least that's good. Well hopefully things go the best they can for you! Btw where did you get those rock caves? I saw some on Amazon but maybe not that color and wasn't sure if a betta could fit in them.


----------



## Sarah_sully (Sep 5, 2020)

Melogrunty said:


> Aww. Sounds like he had lots of energy so at least that's good. Well hopefully things go the best they can for you! Btw where did you get those rock caves? I saw some on Amazon but maybe not that color and wasn't sure if a betta could fit in them.


Thank you, I’m going to wait a bit before my next betta and try to find a lid! As well as keep up the water conditions! I got them from pet smart and the smallest whole is about the size of a half dollar coin!


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. It's a good idea to get a lid. He must've been a lucky betta to go home with you!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Sarah_sully said:


> My favorite spoiled boy Sully jumped out of his tank last night😢 he only ever jumped for my finger but I guess he was practicing for once. He was such a sweet boy he loved to watch me when ever I entered the room and enjoyed the occasional pet when I’d vacuum the gravel.🥺 he will be missed.
> View attachment 1023979
> View attachment 1023980


I’m so sorry to hear this. He looks and sounds so amazing. 

About a month after I bought Yogi he jumped the tank. I couldn’t believe my eyes. I was fortunate to be right there and he did not have too large of a fall but still, panic moment. I’m surprised he made it. I’m so sorry for losing Sully. He was such a beautiful boy. I’m sending good thoughts your way. 🙏☮


----------

